# Do I have too much?



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

My gf complains that I have too much warhammer stuff, I admit that there is a large chuck of my High Elf & Empire armies that need to be sorted out so it can be used but is 20000 points too much?


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

>35,000pts! Now I agree with her!


----------



## OMNOMNOMIVORE (May 31, 2012)

if you use it all on a regular basis and enjoy it, no.


----------



## nyxie (Nov 13, 2012)

as the afore mentioned girlfriend i want to point out he has 35k points not including unbuilt minis, lord of the rings, blood ball, necromunder, battle fleet gothic. They fail to be contained in the spare room in fact the living room floor was covered in elves last night. Most have not had there painting/building finished. the dragon i bought for a xmas present 10 years ago still hasn't been built (there may have been an argument which resulted in the loss of some of its bits 5 years ago :angel.


----------



## nyxie (Nov 13, 2012)

and anyway i never said he had to get rid of anything i just complain when he keep getting more


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

I dont think you can have too much of something you dont actually need in the first place...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I wish MY wife was understanding enough to not only buy me a Dragon as a pressie but turn up on my forums to talk about it.

You're one lucky guy ....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Capussa said:


> My gf complains that I have too much warhammer stuff, I admit that there is a large chuck of my High Elf & Empire armies that need to be sorted out so it can be used but is 20000 points too much?


ask her how many shoes she has ,wait for her to answer, take the number and double it ,tell her the number of individual shoes she has, then ask her how many feet she has.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Or you could just smack yourself in the goolies with a cricket bat, it has much the same effect


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I was always taught one thing when it came to women and arguments. Always, always buy them flowers or chocolate to apologise. If they happen to be wrong as well, get both.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

my wife and i dont argue, we never disagree about anything,we have an understanding,she can buy what ever she likes and i can hide anything i buy from her at my office,works for us


----------

